# Leaving the country without UAE visa



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi folks,

I have a very specific question about travelling outside the UAE. To make it easily understandable, here is the situation:
Because of my job, I have 2 passports that are valid and that I can use. One of them,passport A, has no blank page left. The second on, passport B has my UAE residence visa, and some available pages.
I of course have my emirates ID, as well as e-gate registration at DXB airport.

For some business trip, I need to leave my passport B for visa application (KSA). But on Thursday evening, I'm supposed to travel to France for the weekend.
I would like to know if I need my passport B for leaving the country since I have emirates ID + e-gate pass (which doesn't require me the passport). For entering France, passport A is fine.

Any advice on the above will be more than welcome.

Many thanks in advance,

Max


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

When I board my plane for UAE, the airlines check my passport for the residence visa (because with my Indian passport I do not get visa on arrival). In case passport A does not guarantee visa on arrival in UAE you may face a problem.

Also, what happens if the egate does not work? (happened to me last time I was leaving UAE)


----------



## AshaMax (Mar 12, 2013)

Passport A guarantee visa on arrival. In case of e-gate doesn't work, can emirates ID be a valid document to enter the UAE ?


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

AshaMax said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have a very specific question about travelling outside the UAE. To make it easily understandable, here is the situation:
> Because of my job, I have 2 passports that are valid and that I can use. One of them,passport A, has no blank page left. The second on, passport B has my UAE residence visa, and some available pages.
> ...


Wouldn't risk it


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

AshaMax said:


> can emirates ID be a valid document to enter the UAE ?


No. I think only GCC nationals are allowed to enter using their national ID cards. Otherwise, passport is required.
If the only issue is that pages are over, shouldn't that be okay? After all, you are going to france based on the same premise.

Also, if you haven't used your passport A for entering the UAE at all, it may cause some issues leaving the country as well. [no first hand experience of it, but heard that it could be an issue]

If its just a case of weekend away, its probably not worth the potential trouble.


----------

